# On30 Structure Scale?



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't yet have the space I'll need to build the empire of my dreams. So in order to begin learning to build scratch structures and scenery, I've decided to build a small layout. I'm thinking a mining district in On30, about 3x5. I want to begin building structures, but my knowledge is very limited still. So before I begin I need to make certain of something I'm having trouble finding info for please. On30 structures should be modeled in O scale correct? Since On30 is O scale trains on narrow gauge tracks everything is still in O scale right? Thanks for the help. Dave


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

O scale is usually 1/48 and the scale of the buildings is not related to the gauge of the track.


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

thedoc said:


> O scale is usually 1/48 and the scale of the buildings is not related to the gauge of the track.


So what you're saying is, yes, structures on an On30 layout should be in O scale?


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

DJL1961 said:


> So what you're saying is, yes, structures on an On30 layout should be in O scale?


Yes.!


----------

